# Wind vs Draft



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, my other birds are here now, so have 2 breeding pair. Their loft is already done, complete with nestboxes + attached 8x8 aviary, since they will not be loose to fly. But now, I foresee in the near future I need another loft  just for the YB & my personal flyers. Nothing huge, only plan to keep maybe 10-12 birds in it, so 4 x 8. Like the starter loft, or similiar plan, that can be divided down the middle, giving me a 4 x4 section each for cocks & hens. Since this is only a flying loft, there will be perches only, no nest boxes. 
The way our yard is set up, the loft will need to be facing north, so I will be puting all the perches on the south side(sun will hit that wall in winter) and trap & landing boards & screen wall on the north side. Our wind here blows from west to east, or south to north. Rarely do we get north to south winds. 
So with that, what is the difference (pigeon wise) between a wind & a draft? I was considering a 1/2 mesh wall on that north side, but on the odd occasion the wind blows from the north, is this going to harm the birds? And if 1/2 that wall is wire mesh, will it need to be covered in the winter?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Drafts of air, is air that flows thru one side and exits out the other-it is very strong, like having two open windows on direct opposite sides- the air has only one way to escape. It is the same as opening two doors on opposite side of the house, one door slams shut.

Wind is a natural movement of air that flows freely in open spaces on all sides, like being outside.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

braden said:


> Ok, my other birds are here now, so have 2 breeding pair. Their loft is already done, complete with nestboxes + attached 8x8 aviary, since they will not be loose to fly. But now, I foresee in the near future I need another loft  just for the YB & my personal flyers. Nothing huge, only plan to keep maybe 10-12 birds in it, so 4 x 8. Like the starter loft, or similiar plan, that can be divided down the middle, giving me a 4 x4 section each for cocks & hens. Since this is only a flying loft, there will be perches only, no nest boxes.
> The way our yard is set up, the loft will need to be facing north, so I will be puting all the perches on the south side(sun will hit that wall in winter) and trap & landing boards & screen wall on the north side. Our wind here blows from west to east, or south to north. Rarely do we get north to south winds.
> So with that, what is the difference (pigeon wise) between a wind & a draft? I was considering a 1/2 mesh wall on that north side, but on the odd occasion the wind blows from the north, is this going to harm the birds? And if 1/2 that wall is wire mesh, will it need to be covered in the winter?


where you live not sure if you will need to cover it or not, I like open lofts, the air stays fresh...I added windows in the back of my loft which face north, but put doors like shutters on them and now as winter is approching I have them closed. but in summer it is nice to open them for airflow in the hot weather. so I would see how it goes, you can always cover with clear thick plastic in the winter months.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Braden
Pigeons are very hardy bird's.
I've seen lofts that are completly open,and lofts that are completly shut. My big thing , regargless of temperature is ventilation. I have a Koi pond,so long as that water is moving I feel confident my Koi are doing well. And that is much the way I see the birds. I don't want a torrent of air, but neither do I want stagmentation.
My mentor suggested I take a candle into the loft to see if I could light it...I think you know where I'm going with this? Probably the best thing anybody can do is get a stool, sit on it awhile and observe. They'll tell you more in half an hour what's going on than anybody else.I hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

I think the more open your loft is the better but the less crosswinds you have will keep your birds happy too


----------

